# Oil Change Mess!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I admit it - I haven't changed the oil in my vehicles myself in a really long time. In an attempt to save a couple bucks, I bought a few gallons of Shell Rotella synthetic oil (heard it's good stuff), a filter, one of those newfangled cap wrench thingies and an oil container. I found out that most of the auto parts places around here will take used oil, so I decided today was the day to get back into the home auto business. I crawled under the truck, put my 15 quart oil container under the oil pan and removed the drain plug. Well, a gusher ensued, hit the concave top of the oil container and splashed all over Hell's Half Acre. On the underside of the truck, on me, my shirt and all over the garage floor. I've never seen so much oil come so fast out of a vehicle. I managed to get the gusher under control with my finger stuck in the hole and eventually the engine was drained. The rest of the oil change went just fine - the filter wrench thingy worked great, and I was actually done in about 30 minutes. I then noticed that the oil container was leaking both from its pour spout and the center hole. Had to put it in a big trash bag for the trip to the parts store.

So, I need some advice on what you guys use for this seemingly simple task. The container apparently is crap, but they didn't have anything else that large. As always, I appreciate what help you all have to offer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can use a 10 gallon rubber maid bin!!

Actually it is amazing how fast and furious the oil does come out. I have an oil change cookie sheet (about 30 x 48 inches) that I place under the pan to catch the oil that splashes out of the top of the oil change pan.

You can also install one of these Fumoto drains 









They work great and if you search around you can get them for about $20. Amazon has them for $44 at the moment.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

+1 on the Fumoto. Attach some plastic tubing to the other end and route to your container of choice and let gravity do it's thing. Albeit a wee bit slower via the valve then by just removing the drain plug.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I also use a Fumoto valve. They make two different versions; one as shown in Andy's photo and the one that I have with a barb at exit point for attaching a hose. Although the valve has an indent that catches the valve handle when closed, I also slip a zip tie over it to secure it in place.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

X3 on the Fumoto valve.... Easy way to go... order from Amazon, or local Auto parts store.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

x4 on the fomoto valve with the barb and a short length of plastic hose. We outbackers must think alike!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh man, you guys are good! I was thinking some sort of valve would work, as long as it doesn't hang down too far. I like the idea of running a piece of hose into the container - how simple is that? Just ordered TWO of the F-104N's at $26.50 each from Amazon, so I'll have a spare! Guess I'll need to endure one more nasty oil change when I install the valve. Thanks again!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered one today as well...just in time for the next oil change! Thanks for the post!!

Jimmie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Couldn't stop laughing at the sight of you with your finger stuck in the oil pan trying to slow down the flow.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well it could have been worse, at least it was used oil and not expensive fresh oil because you forgot to put the plug back in before refilling. Don't ask how I know that.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I just use a change pan like this ....


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Best catch can I have found is an empty kitty litter plastic bin. They are big, hold plenty of oil, and heavy duty. These are the bins used to hold 40 lbs of litter. I just put my truck up on some ramps, and the bin is a perfect fit.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I change my fuel filter every time I change my oil.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've seen plenty of those big, open containers for catching the oil, so I guess I'll need a second container for trips to the recycler. I'd use the 15 quart container I already have, if the damn thing didn't leak


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> I've seen plenty of those big, open containers for catching the oil, so I guess I'll need a second container for trips to the recycler. I'd use the 15 quart container I already have, if the damn thing didn't leak


I've found that a nice open oil pan with a spout pours nicely into a 5 gal. Gas or kerosine can and travels well to the recycling facility. The spout makes it pour easy with no mess when you get there and with a large enough can you can sometimes get away with a few oil changes before you go back.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

No body has said it yet so let me be the first. You need to travel to go buy the filter and oil .... you need to crawl under the vehicle and deal with the mess .... you need to make sure all the oil is out of each can and old filter as you don't want to send it to the landfill ..... you need to properly dispose of the used oil .... etc, etc. After 50 years of that stuff I let my buddy, Ford Motor Co., do it for me.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> No body has said it yet so let me be the first. You need to travel to go buy the filter and oil .... you need to crawl under the vehicle and deal with the mess .... you need to make sure all the oil is out of each can and old filter as you don't want to send it to the landfill ..... you need to properly dispose of the used oil .... etc, etc. After 50 years of that stuff I let my buddy, Ford Motor Co., do it for me.


I agree with you on the work part that's for sure! I know I get some coupons in the mail from my local dealer and when you add up all the costs for a DIY oil change you really are only spending a couple of bucks plus they rotate my sneakers and check my brakes as well as top off any other fluids that may be low and someone else has to deal with the mess. I do change my own oil in the tractors and mowers only because the small engine shops and John Deere dealer around here charge a fortune for that and I never got a coupon from them, LOL.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

knauby said:


> No body has said it yet so let me be the first. You need to travel to go buy the filter and oil .... you need to crawl under the vehicle and deal with the mess .... you need to make sure all the oil is out of each can and old filter as you don't want to send it to the landfill ..... you need to properly dispose of the used oil .... etc, etc. After 50 years of that stuff I let my buddy, Ford Motor Co., do it for me.


I agree with you on the work part that's for sure! I know I get some coupons in the mail from my local dealer and when you add up all the costs for a DIY oil change you really are only spending a couple of bucks plus they rotate my sneakers and check my brakes as well as top off any other fluids that may be low and someone else has to deal with the mess. I do change my own oil in the tractors and mowers only because the small engine shops and John Deere dealer around here charge a fortune for that and I never got a coupon from them, LOL.
[/quote]

I made an oath to myself many years ago that if I ever got too old or lazy to change my own oil, I'd quit driving. Besides after two people I know had ruined engines because the high school dropout working at the oil change place either forgot to refill the engine with oil or didn't tighten the filter which allowed all the oil to drain, I simply don't trust them.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

GlenninTexas said:


> No body has said it yet so let me be the first. You need to travel to go buy the filter and oil .... you need to crawl under the vehicle and deal with the mess .... you need to make sure all the oil is out of each can and old filter as you don't want to send it to the landfill ..... you need to properly dispose of the used oil .... etc, etc. After 50 years of that stuff I let my buddy, Ford Motor Co., do it for me.


I agree with you on the work part that's for sure! I know I get some coupons in the mail from my local dealer and when you add up all the costs for a DIY oil change you really are only spending a couple of bucks plus they rotate my sneakers and check my brakes as well as top off any other fluids that may be low and someone else has to deal with the mess. I do change my own oil in the tractors and mowers only because the small engine shops and John Deere dealer around here charge a fortune for that and I never got a coupon from them, LOL.
[/quote]

I made an oath to myself many years ago that if I ever got too old or lazy to change my own oil, I'd quit driving. Besides after two people I know had ruined engines because the high school dropout working at the oil change place either forgot to refill the engine with oil or didn't tighten the filter which allowed all the oil to drain, I simply don't trust them.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Don't get me wrong, I wasn't critical of anyone who chooses to do their own work, I know many people actually find that relaxing. Heck, pat yourself on the back................but then there are the others like me. I only use my local dealership for service and I trust them. I also have heard of some quick lube type places really messing things up but the last time I changed oil I managed to drain my new oil all over the garage floor (note to self, don't forget oil pan plug) so it's no guarantee I always get it right either LOL.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not all about the money, it is satisfaction for me. There is very little cost savings in changing the oil yourself but it is part of my "me time". I am a very frugal (not cheap) individual, I tend to buy high end products then do the work myself. I can sometimes over think an issue, such as the drive shaft I recently replaced on my truck. Going from a two piece to a one piece shaft because the carrier bearing was going out. Could have just replace the carrier for 60 or 70 myself or all the bearings since I had the shaft out for maybe 250 or had the dealer do just the carrier bearing for 250. I opted to replace the shaft and I paid 500. It took months for me to finally make up my mind when I knew I should have done this years ago. The results is even though I spent much more money, in the end the satisfaction of the completed job was worth it.

Another thing on this is quality, not just of the oil change but the rest of the vehicle function. My son decided to have his oil done by a local shop when needed and not do it himself, it cut in to his social life I guess. After about a year he asked me to look at it as there was a knock when he turned. Well one of his CV joint boots was blown and the bearing was going out. He had just had the oil changed and not one word was said. Based on the condition of the boot this had been going on for months and months. I figure he had the oil changed 2 and possibly 3 times since the boot started to fail. I know we all hate for the oil change place to over sell on wipers and intake filters but I hate the lack of attention to the rest of the car. So my son had to replace the shaft when it could have been done much cheaper with just a boot had it been actioned when first noted. He did not see the benefit of doing the work himself until this incident, now he tries to do all the work himself. Live and learn.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

GlenninTexas said:


> No body has said it yet so let me be the first. You need to travel to go buy the filter and oil .... you need to crawl under the vehicle and deal with the mess .... you need to make sure all the oil is out of each can and old filter as you don't want to send it to the landfill ..... you need to properly dispose of the used oil .... etc, etc. After 50 years of that stuff I let my buddy, Ford Motor Co., do it for me.


I agree with you on the work part that's for sure! I know I get some coupons in the mail from my local dealer and when you add up all the costs for a DIY oil change you really are only spending a couple of bucks plus they rotate my sneakers and check my brakes as well as top off any other fluids that may be low and someone else has to deal with the mess. I do change my own oil in the tractors and mowers only because the small engine shops and John Deere dealer around here charge a fortune for that and I never got a coupon from them, LOL.
[/quote]

I made an oath to myself many years ago that if I ever got too old or lazy to change my own oil, I'd quit driving. Besides after two people I know had ruined engines because the high school dropout working at the oil change place either forgot to refill the engine with oil or didn't tighten the filter which allowed all the oil to drain, I simply don't trust them.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

"old or lazy"....... ouch! As far as trusting others with your oil changes, that's why I use a "Ford Motor Co" tech and not one of those small shops with cheap oil changes and tech's that look about 15 years old.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It is not all about the money, it is satisfaction for me. There is very little cost savings in changing the oil yourself but it is part of my "me time". I am a very frugal (not cheap) individual, I tend to buy high end products then do the work myself. I can sometimes over think an issue, such as the drive shaft I recently replaced on my truck. Going from a two piece to a one piece shaft because the carrier bearing was going out. Could have just replace the carrier for 60 or 70 myself or all the bearings since I had the shaft out for maybe 250 or had the dealer do just the carrier bearing for 250. I opted to replace the shaft and I paid 500. It took months for me to finally make up my mind when I knew I should have done this years ago. The results is even though I spent much more money, in the end the satisfaction of the completed job was worth it.
> 
> Another thing on this is quality, not just of the oil change but the rest of the vehicle function. My son decided to have his oil done by a local shop when needed and not do it himself, it cut in to his social life I guess. After about a year he asked me to look at it as there was a knock when he turned. Well one of his CV joint boots was blown and the bearing was going out. He had just had the oil changed and not one word was said. Based on the condition of the boot this had been going on for months and months. I figure he had the oil changed 2 and possibly 3 times since the boot started to fail. I know we all hate for the oil change place to over sell on wipers and intake filters but I hate the lack of attention to the rest of the car. So my son had to replace the shaft when it could have been done much cheaper with just a boot had it been actioned when first noted. He did not see the benefit of doing the work himself until this incident, now he tries to do all the work himself. Live and learn.


yup, pretty much my philosophy as well. Gives me a chance to really look stuff over and see if anything else needs attention and take care of it or at least plan when to take care of anything I find. Kinda the "ounce of Prevention" strategy. In fact, I could have my oil and filter changed for free on my car and $10 on the truck. Part of the deal the dealer I bought my vehicles from does as long as we own the car. Have gone that route a few times when I was out of town and sent DW to get it done. And it is a dealer that I do trust and have confidence in, but I'd just rather do it myself and give everything a good check do a grease job etc.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

"old or lazy"....... ouch! As far as trusting others with your oil changes, that's why I use a "Ford Motor Co" tech and not one of those small shops with cheap oil changes and tech's that look about 15 years old.
[/quote]

Not to worry, I was talking about me not anyone else.

Regards. Glenn


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

OK, time to step in here. I am Mr. East Coast anal about his automobiles. When I get rid of a car or truck, family members line up to get it. I have been restoring 50's cars and for the past 15 years, muscle cars. I do my own engine work, glass bead and powder coat every front end steering part, remove all drivetrain parts and gears and service it all. I will do everything but the paint. When I get a new vehicle like the new F250 I read the owners manual front to back 3-4 times, perform every service as scheduled, and wash it once or twice a week and detail it monthly. I decided at age 63 and with this first vehicle, to get out from under the truck and enjoy the washing and waxing more. I have the dealer change the oil and other fluids because I have seen enough dirty oil to float a battleship. It's tough to service a truck when it's 10 degrees outside. Anyway, I overly care for all my vehicles, just decided to kick back a little and let the kids get their hands dirty while I watch.

Just had to get that off my chest guys. Hope that's OK?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Heck Hoodscoop, I'm younger than you and I decided about 20 years ago that my time was worth more than it cost me to pay a Jiffy Lube type place to change my oil. Prior to that I always did my own engine work, but at some point I think everybody needs a break. Nothing wrong with that! Anyway, while this discussion has evolved over the last couple days, I ordered and received my Fumoto valves. Amazon is amazing - ordered on Tuesday, received on Thursday. Looks well made, but I can tell it will take a bit longer to drain the oil. Now, only another 5,900 miles until I can install it!!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Heck Hoodscoop, I'm younger than you and I decided about 20 years ago that my time was worth more than it cost me to pay a Jiffy Lube type place to change my oil. Prior to that I always did my own engine work, but at some point I think everybody needs a break. Nothing wrong with that! Anyway, while this discussion has evolved over the last couple days, I ordered and received my Fumoto valves. Amazon is amazing - ordered on Tuesday, received on Thursday. Looks well made, but I can tell it will take a bit longer to drain the oil. Now, only another 5,900 miles until I can install it!!


Thanks Insomniak, I think I just got caught up in it.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes it is convienient to have someone else do it and I hate to be Mr. Downer but....I have a 2012 VW Diesel and it has free oil changes for the first 30K. My daughter took it to the dealer for its 20K and the idiot that put the oilpan plug back on did not torque it down to specs. By the time she drove home it rattled loose and she called me in a panic because the oil light was flashing. When she shut it off and i crawled under it there was oil pouring out still. When all was said and done it cost the dealer over $2000 to replace the turbocharger. I actually enjoy doing my own where I can get to it which on a truck is easy but some cars are so low it makes it a pain. always check after these guysto avoid a big headache.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/mmblantz above. I've use our Friendly Ford dealer for oil changes since I bought my Expedition in 2008. But I am careful to scan the gauges, etc. on the way home. One time, I noticed the oil pressure was low. I pulled to the side of the road, shut it off before the Check Engine light came on, and called the dealer. They came out and towed me back. Same problem as others have mentioned--the oil pan bolt was not tight and oil was spraying out.

Fortunately the Expy holds 7 quarts and I caught the problem before oil loss became critical.

Lesson learned: keep a sharp eye on things for the first miles after visiting any oil change place--people do make mistakes and you can usually avoid damages if you catch the problem early.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with you all about checking the work of others before leaving the site. I walk around the vehicle to look for damage, pull the oil dipstick myself to check the level, and put a paint mark on the inside of the tires when their being changed.

I too had to sue Jiffy Lube for putting transmission fluid in my master cylinder reservior when they topped off my fluids. It ate the rubber fitting out of the master cylinder and all the wheel cylinders. And yes, I won the one.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Try going to Truck Pro/Parts for trucks if one is local they usually have drain pans that can handle 30+ quarts.Hope this helps


----------

